# Got €1,615 but not in the cohort



## Bw1980

Please help, should I pursue or not?

I got a cheque for €1615 in 2018. I rang the helpline and they said that I was not eligible for this review. They told me that I had different terms and conditions and at a different time than the ones being reviewed now. 

I can’t understand why I’d get the cheque the first time and not be involved this time. 

Any thoughts on the matter?


----------



## Brendan Burgess

This doesn't make any sense. 

If you had different terms and conditions, you should not have received the €1,615.

Someone has made an error, and it's more likely to be the person on the phone rather than two years ago.

There is no need to do anything now.  If you don't redress by the end of August, then you need to investigate further. 

Do you still have the letter you got with the €1,615? 

Brendan


----------



## Bw1980

Brendan Burgess said:


> This doesn't make any sense.
> 
> If you had different terms and conditions, you should not have received the €1,615.
> 
> Someone has made an error, and it's more likely to be the person on the phone rather than two years ago.
> 
> There is no need to do anything now.  If you don't redress by the end of August, then you need to investigate further.
> 
> Do you still have the letter you got with the €1,615?
> 
> Brendan



No not any more but I’m sure I can get a copy of it. I’ll hang on and see if anything comes in August before I pursue it.

thanks


----------



## bungaro

That's strange. Do you have the famous 3.2 clause which mentions a tracker rate option? I'd check for this too


----------



## David_Dublin

This is a bit concerning. I got the €1615 but I was never able to find a doc with 3.2 in it. I was fixed from July 2018 for 3 years.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

If you do not have 3.2 in your contract, you should not have got the €1,615 and you are not in the cohort.

David , what did the letter say which accompanied the €1,615? 

Brendan


----------



## David_Dublin

I can't find the letter, searched high and low. From what I can remember, it was the standard letter that others had posted a copy of. Can anyone advise when AIB issued these cheques? It might help me to track it down.

I got a letter in April from AIB that says the following:
"We completed a review of Customer mortgage accounts with regard to tracker rates.....While your account was not identified as impacted by the review, if your are considering selling...it is important to contact us."
Did anyone else get this?
This might be aligned to having got the €1615 but not being due redress.


----------



## Nanoc80

I'm the same as the poster above, i received the cheque, i rang and enquired and they specifically told me that the account number quoted on the letter with the cheque was no in cohort being reviewed. I'll hang on and see what they say in August sure


----------



## David_Dublin

I found the letter, it seems pretty un-ambiguous to me, 2nd para opens...

"The terms and conditions of your mortgage state that at the end of a fixed rate period you have the option to choose from the then prevailing fixed, variable or tracker interest rates."

@Nanoc80 @Bw1980 - do you have the 1615 letter, or did you or anyone else get a letter in April stating that your account was not identified as impacted?


----------



## Bw1980

David_Dublin said:


> I found the letter, it seems pretty un-ambiguous to me, 2nd para opens...
> 
> "The terms and conditions of your mortgage state that at the end of a fixed rate period you have the option to choose from the then prevailing fixed, variable or tracker interest rates."
> 
> @Nanoc80 @Bw1980 - do you have the 1615 letter?



No but I’ll request a copy
Thanks


----------



## Nanoc80

I have the original letter that the cheque came with, i had a case open with BDO as i had actually previously sent a letter requesting to be put on tracker that was never actioned in the first instance, but my case gets more complicated as there was staff rates involved subsequently and then other fixed terms etc after that. Got no letter in April I rang them


----------



## October2019

That’s not the point, the point is they should’ve offered you a tracker and they didn’t


----------



## Shano1975

I called the helpline yesterday and they were neither able to confirm or deny I would be included in the cohort. The man on the phone said I would know in July or August. I told him I got the cheque for 1615 and he said that not everyone who got the cheque will be included and stressed again that it would be July or August when I will find out. 
Other people have called the number and have been told yes or no. I can't understand why I'll have to wait until August to find out.


----------



## coolaboola12

I was told i was included when i rang a few weeks ago. The above sounds like they are trying to get a way of separating the cohort by some technicality and not paying  out to everyone ? Maybe they found some small issues in some contracts or something


----------



## Cmd1611

I also just spoke to someone from the helpline.
He advised that not all people who recieved the 1615 in 2018 were included and that they were drawing up a list of those who would be ineligible.

I asked if there were any particular criteria for people not be included and he replied that there absolutely is but that he was not aware of what exactly it was.


----------



## coolaboola12

Really sounds like they have found something to exclude some people


----------



## Shano1975

Ya it's a complete change of tactics. They are going thru all cases looking for reasons not to pay out


----------



## coolaboola12

whole cohort starting to panic now 

Was a few weeks ago when i rang, im afraid to ring now to confirm again ...


----------



## coolaboola12

The OP said he was told "They told me that I had different terms and conditions and at a different time than the ones being reviewed now. "

So people must have different contracts or maybe the first redress will only be for people who fixed at a certain time etc.


----------



## Shano1975

I think everyone should ring again and see why they have changed their tactics. When will this exclusion list be completed etc.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Folks

The criteria have not changed. 





__





						FAQ - What are the criteria for qualifying for the Prevailing Rate redress?
					

Hi Brendan  I have contacted AIB in the past & they have told me that i'm not eligible for any redress, I have never received a letter or the €1,615 compensation. I was never on a tracker mortgage my initial drawdown was in January 2007 when I was offered a tracker but I opted for a 3 year fixed...



					www.askaboutmoney.com
				




Ask yourself: 

1) Do you have Clause 3.2 in your contract?
2) Were you on a fixed rate which expired after October 2008? 
3) Did they offer you a tracker? 

If you had Clause 3.2 and if you had a fixed rate which expired after 2008 and if they did not offer you a tracker, you are in this cohort.

Check your own facts rather than relying on an AIB call centre.

Brendan


----------



## CG2018

We rang a few weeks ago and told we were in the cohort and rang again the other day out of interest and got told that they don't know who is and isn't getting a payment and we will find out in July or August. 
I don't know if we had the clause in our contract because documents went missing in our house move a few years ago, I just know that we got the cheque and that the letter said they failed to offer us a tracker.


----------



## Shano1975

If defeats the entire purpose of them having a dedicate number if the person on the other end hasn't a clue if your included or not. They are supposed start refunding people in 2 weeks and they haven't a clue who is included yet.


----------



## coolaboola12

CG2018 said:


> We rang a few weeks ago and told we were in the cohort and rang again the other day out of interest and got told that they don't know who is and isn't getting a payment and we will find out in July or August.
> I don't know if we had the clause in our contract because documents went missing in our house move a few years ago, I just know that we got the cheque and that the letter said they failed to offer us a tracker.



I find this change worrying to be honest, what brendan says makes sense but it doesnt explain the change of rhetoric from the agents - those calls are being recorded so they are being told what to say to this question.


----------



## blue_steel

We got a letter from the FSPO last month putting  our case on hold because they had been "advised by AIB that the complainant had been identified as being in line to receive a letter and payment from the bank by the end of August."
AIB are now saying that all accounts within the cohort are under review but they can't confirm which will be included. It sounds to me like the usual ineptitude we have come to expect from AIB. If you have 3.2 and got the cheque I can't see how they can possibly weasel out of paying.


----------



## MarkMul

So I got a little freaked like everyone else and rang the number today to be told I got the letter in 2018 therefore I was in the group and would hear from them in July or August. He was very non committal though

Surely it would be very much frowned upon by the Ombudsman if AIB tried to weasel their way out of paying on some technicality


----------



## Megafan

Is there anything to be said for keeping a cool head and waiting and seeing what happens? If anything the external message, that is what is in the media has become more solid in recent weeks.

As much as I'm not a fan of AIB, most corporations would try minimise their losses so you can be sure they will be crossing the t's and dotting the lower case j's on all cases, and if by any chance they find a way to exclude people legitimately, they will do so, but I don't feel that is the external message presently.

There was always one word in the AIB press release that stood out to me when they were talking about other people in the cohort. They used the word "other" people in the cohort, not "all others" when talking about those who would get redress. 

I hope we are included, we rang some time back and they mentioned that we were, I have no idea if that has changed but if for some reason, AIB have noted a way to exclude us, which I don't believe they have given we still meet the same criteria as before, we will deal with it at that point.  So best to wait and see.

Working on helplines like the AIB one isn't an easy job, especially if there isn't a definitive message to give everyone, which there may not be so I wouldn't be too hard on those on the line, I don't doubt they are doing their best. We will all be a lot wiser in a few weeks. This website could become a bit frenzied because in theory some people will know on day 1 and some may have to wait until day 60.


----------



## Shay75

The reality here is that the "helpline" is just P.R. They are not providing any assistance whatsoever. If anything, it is causing more confusion. 

The resources AIB have are substantial and I don't believe for one moment, after years of dealing with this issue they don't have the facts and figures on each case ready to go. I simply don't. It's not credible.


----------



## Megafan

Shay75 said:


> The reality here is that the "helpline" is just P.R. They are not providing any assistance whatsoever. If anything, it is causing more confusion.
> 
> The resources AIB have are substantial and I don't believe for one moment, after years of dealing with this issue they don't have the facts and figures on each case ready to go. I simply don't. It's not credible.



You could be absolutely correct re the above. I would draw the distinction between "AIB" as a corporation and those working on the redress process.

Purely operationally, I can imagine it could be fairly soul destroying work for those staff because of the value of the refunds to those getting redress, in such a difficult time, and considering perhaps a good number of those getting redress is due to an error by AIB by withdrawing trackers, rather than making them uncompetitive back in 2008, which I believe PTSB did and avoided this issue unlike AIB. 

That does make any such redress as not legitimate, of course it is purely from a legal document perspective, and there are no doubt many hard luck stories where AIB behaved reprehensively, buts others are just lucky by circumstance, and more power to those people as well. 

I'm not standing up for AIB, and personally, I have other very negative personal experiences with AIB from way back but there are two sides to every story, even in this one.


----------



## Johnno75

David_Dublin said:


> I can't find the letter, searched high and low. From what I can remember, it was the standard letter that others had posted a copy of. Can anyone advise when AIB issued these cheques? It might help me to track it down.
> 
> I got a letter in April from AIB that says the following:
> "We completed a review of Customer mortgage accounts with regard to tracker rates.....While your account was not identified as impacted by the review, if your are considering selling...it is important to contact us."
> Did anyone else get this?
> This might be aligned to having got the €1615 but not being due redress.


David
I got that letter about contacting them if considering selling and as I was considering selling, I made contact. They advised me not to sell until this issue was resolved. I was advised then that I’m in the cohort. They were being cagey on the call about the background to the letter but from what I gathered, it seems that they were nervous about Customers “having” to sell their property amidst the covid crisis for financial reasons in circumstances where AIB may have added to the Customer’s financial difficulty by not offering a tracker when they should have way back. I suspect they’re trying to cover themselves legally so as to be in a position to defend any legal claims for additional damages as a result of having to sell up. They may also be reviewing the distressed cases first as part of their review.


----------



## David_Dublin

Does anyone have a


Jayom75 said:


> David
> I got that letter about contacting them if considering selling and as I was considering selling, I made contact. They advised me not to sell until this issue was resolved. I was advised then that I’m in the cohort. They were being cagey on the call about the background to the letter but from what I gathered, it seems that they were nervous about Customers “having” to sell their property amidst the covid crisis for financial reasons in circumstances where AIB may have added to the Customer’s financial difficulty by not offering a tracker when they should have way back. I suspect they’re trying to cover themselves legally so as to be in a position to defend any legal claims for additional damages as a result of having to sell up. They may also be reviewing the distressed cases first as part of their review.


Thanks for the post @Jayom75 - that is somewhat encouraging. That was my read on the letter too but my wife didn't read it that way at all. The line "while you account was not identified as impacted by the review" could be taken up quite negatively.

The annoying this is that I can't find my Mortgage Contract in the documentation they sent through to me, i.e. all correspondence. Or I don't think I can - I see Letter of Offer and Offer of Mortgage Loan which has Part 1 & 2, plus European Standardised Information Sheet, none of which have a Section 3. Do these sounds like the Contract?

The frustrating thing is that I'll only know if we are not due redress if nothing happens. If AIB have identified that people who have been paid the €1615 will not get redress it would be far more satisfactory if they wrote to those people by the end of August. It would then give closure or next steps to everyone.

I don't want to ring the helpline for a couple of reasons - some get inconclusive info, and I don't want to draw attention to the account. Half tempted to ring and tell them that I need to sell and see what they say.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

David_Dublin said:


> I see Letter of Offer and Offer of Mortgage Loan which has Part 1 & 2, plus European Standardised Information Sheet, none of which have a Section 3. Do these sounds like the Contract?



The letter of offer is the Contract.

If you don't have 3.2 , then you are not in the cohort and should not have received the €1615.

Edit: Clause 3.2 was in Part 4. As this was the same for everyone, it was not kept by AIB for every customer, so it was not sent out to you. If your solicitor kept the original, it should have been on that. 

Brendan


----------



## Shay75

We changed houses in November and obviously changed mortgages too.
We got a letter from AIB stating

"We previously wrote to you confirming that your account was impacted by the Tracker Mortgage Review. We explained why a failure occurred on your account, and what actions we had taken to correct it.

While this account has already been compensated, if you are considering selling etc."

I guess I can't even take that as confirmation that I am due furthercompensation


----------



## October2019

Not sure what is happening with this but I don’t think anyone would have received the €1615 without clause 3.2 in the contract. As far as I remember the letter referring to the “service failure” mentions that you should have been offered a tracker when you came off the fixed rate, which is clause 3.2!


----------



## Catlen

David_Dublin said:


> Does anyone have a
> 
> Thanks for the post @Jayom75 - that is somewhat encouraging. That was my read on the letter too but my wife didn't read it that way at all. The line "while you account was not identified as impacted by the review" could be taken up quite negatively.
> 
> The annoying this is that I can't find my Mortgage Contract in the documentation they sent through to me, i.e. all correspondence. Or I don't think I can - I see Letter of Offer and Offer of Mortgage Loan which has Part 1 & 2, plus European Standardised Information Sheet, none of which have a Section 3. Do these sounds like the Contract?
> 
> The frustrating thing is that I'll only know if we are not due redress if nothing happens. If AIB have identified that people who have been paid the €1615 will not get redress it would be far more satisfactory if they wrote to those people by the end of August. It would then give closure or next steps to everyone.
> 
> I don't want to ring the helpline for a couple of reasons - some get inconclusive info, and I don't want to draw attention to the account. Half tempted to ring and tell them that I need to sell and see what they say.


David, was this a copy document AIB sent to you? I had a copy of my loan offer at home, but also requested a copy of all my correspondence from them. They sent me a copy of the loan offer but left out the section with clause 3.2! I believe this happened to others from what I remember reading on these threads!


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Catlen said:


> They sent me a copy of the loan offer but left out the section with clause 3.2!



Ah,  that is why people have looked at their contract and can't see Clause 3.2. 

I attach a letter of offer to show what it looks like.

Clause 3.2 is in Part 4. As this was standard in all contracts at the time, it was not kept on the personal file.

So, when AIB send you a copy of the file, they did not send this to you.

However, if you or your solicitor kept your original, you should see it there. 

Brendan


----------



## Shay75

Brendan Burgess said:


> Ah,  that is why people have looked at their contract and can't see Clause 3.2.
> 
> I attach a letter of offer to show what it looks like.
> 
> Clause 3.2 is in Part 4. As this was standard in all contracts at the time, it was not kept on the personal file.
> 
> So, when AIB send you a copy of the file, they did not send this to you.
> 
> However, if you or your solicitor kept your original, you should see it there.
> 
> Brendan



Thanks Brendan.

So, AIB should have given us a tracker, but didn't. 

They drag it out for 10 years.

They then send a cheque advising that we are part of a cohort that were affected. But it turns out getting the cheque doesn't necessarily mean we will get anything more.

We ask for our file and they send out most but leave out arguably the most important part. 

Then they set up a helpline, which doesn't help.

Is that right?


----------



## Catlen

Brendan Burgess said:


> Ah,  that is why people have looked at their contract and can't see Clause 3.2.
> 
> I attach a letter of offer to show what it looks like.
> 
> Clause 3.2 is in Part 4. As this was standard in all contracts at the time, it was not kept on the personal file.
> 
> So, when AIB send you a copy of the file, they did not send this to you.
> 
> However, if you or your solicitor kept your original, you should see it there.
> 
> Brendan


Yes, in one of my responses during my appeal process I asked them to provide Parts 4 and 5 and they did.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Shay75 said:


> Is that right?



That is right.

It's called a "service failure".

Sure it could happen to any bank.

Brendan


----------



## coolaboola12

When i opened case with BDO, AIB actually sent me the 3.2 piece in the file ,


----------



## Shay75

coolaboola12 said:


> When i opened case with BDO, AIB actually sent me the 3.2 piece in the file ,



My docs are all in storage.

I can't remember which Solicitor looked after the contract.

I rang the "helpline" and because my mortgage was through a broker they couldn't tell me on the phone. 

So I rang BDO there and left a message asking them to come back to me re my mortgage. Worth a call.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

I really think that anyone who got the €1,615 should not worry.

It means that they have Clause 3.2 in their contract, whether they can find it or not.

There might be an exceptional case where AIB made an error in paying out the €1,615 but it's very unlikely.

I can't see how AIB will further subdivide the cohort of people who got €1,615 to say that they are different from Karen.  And even if they try, I can't see them getting it past the Central Bank.

Karen was careful chosen as the flagship case so that there were no case specific circumstances which AIB could use to claim it did not apply to other people with that clause.

And, if they do exclude some people, then they can go to the Ombudsman.


----------



## Catlen

Shay75 said:


> My docs are all in storage.
> 
> I can't remember which Solicitor looked after the contract.
> 
> I rang the "helpline" and because my mortgage was through a broker they couldn't tell me on the phone.
> 
> So I rang BDO there and left a message asking them to come back to me re my mortgage. Worth a call.


Legally your solicitor only has to retain your file for 6 years so the chances are it has been destroyed by now. However, it is worth checking.


----------



## newinvest

I rang on Monday and they said I was in the cohort and to expect correspondence most likely at the end of August. I did receive the cheque and have clause 3.2 in my terms. The only thing that concerns me is that they had pulled trackers off the market 10 days before I received my mortgage offer back in 2008. In saying that the clause 3.2 is in there.


----------



## Shay75

Just found the letter from March 2018 with the cheque.

It says specifically in it that I should have been offered the tracker, but wasn't (for what that's worth).


----------



## Brendan Burgess

newinvest said:


> The only thing that concerns me is that they had pulled trackers off the market 10 days before I received my mortgage offer back in 2008.



This is completely irrelevant and should not concern you.

You have the same contract as everyone else.

If AIB had planned to use this to exclude you, then they should have used it two years ago and not given you the €1,615.

Brendan


----------



## Tedmonster

Brendan Burgess said:


> I can't see how AIB will further subdivide the cohort of people who got €1,615 to say that they are different from Karen. And even if they try, I can't see them getting it past the Central Bank.



Last night I followed up on my initial complaint to CBI regarding the delay and lack of information available from AIB prior to them changing their redress statement on the website.

Basically I said that the AIB tracker helpline is giving out information that seems to be a contradiction of their statement and also I received different information. (I was told weeks ago I was included and yesterday told differently) and this is leading to more stress and anxiety for impacted customers. I asked for my comments to be passed to relevant people and in fairness I had a reply first thing this morning saying they had been passed on.

Maybe its just paranoia setting in from reading all the posts here and I need to take off the tin foil hat but its feels like a definite change of approach from AIB on the helpline


----------



## October2019

wording from the letter stating that they had made a service failure above ( which included the cheque for €1615) - seems quite straightforward to me. I wouldn't worry too much about what the helpline are or are not saying, as far as I can see if you got the €1615 you are in.


----------



## David_Dublin

This continues to be quite the rollercoaster!

The below 2 posts might help others:


Catlen said:


> David, was this a copy document AIB sent to you? I had a copy of my loan offer at home, but also requested a copy of all my correspondence from them. *They sent me a copy of the loan offer but left out the section with clause 3.2!* I believe this happened to others from what I remember reading on these threads!





Brendan Burgess said:


> Ah,  that is why people have looked at their contract and can't see Clause 3.2.
> 
> I attach a letter of offer to show what it looks like.
> 
> *Clause 3.2 is in Part 4. As this was standard in all contracts at the time, it was not kept on the personal file.*
> 
> So, when AIB send you a copy of the file, they did not send this to you.
> 
> However, if you or your solicitor kept your original, you should see it there.
> 
> Brendan



I kind of felt there was more info out there that would help clear this up, and the above has.

When I read that, I checked the info again that AIB sent me, my entire file, and there were no Parts 3, 4 or beyond.



coolaboola12 said:


> *When i opened case with BDO, AIB actually sent me the 3.2 piece in the file* ,



I went through my BDO file in detail, and literally the last 10 pages or so are Parts 3 to 7, none of which were in the docs AIB sent. And I have Caluse 3.2 in Part 4. I knew what I was looking at, the docs from AIB, was not the same as what people were referring to and that there were missing parts, terms and conditions or whatever, so thanks to all who helped.

Seems quite strange that BDO stuck those pages onto the very end of the report pack, they aren't with Parts 1 & 2. And where Parts 1 & 2 are, they are followed by Parts 6 & 7. So it's like they took them out and then decided to put them back in. All very strange, and aligns with AIB's utter contempt for the Customer.


----------



## Shay75

For what it is worth, I rang BDO today. The result of the conversation is confirmation that if you write to them, they will send out whatever docs they have and have previously sent. 

Interestingly, the lady I spoke to told me that she was aware of a number of people affected and it was the first she heard of there being any confusion or, to put it more accurately, doubt that those who received the cheque may not be entitled to further compensation.


----------



## Shay75

David_Dublin said:


> This continues to be quite the rollercoaster!
> 
> The below 2 posts might help others:
> 
> 
> 
> I kind of felt there was more info out there that would help clear this up, and the above has.
> 
> When I read that, I checked the info again that AIB sent me, my entire file, and there were no Parts 3, 4 or beyond.
> 
> 
> 
> I went through my BDO file in detail, and literally the last 10 pages or so are Parts 3 to 7, none of which were in the docs AIB sent. And I have Caluse 3.2 in Part 4. I knew what I was looking at, the docs from AIB, was not the same as what people were referring to and that there were missing parts, terms and conditions or whatever, so thanks to all who helped.
> 
> Seems quite strange that BDO stuck those pages onto the very end of the report pack, they aren't with Parts 1 & 2. And where Parts 1 & 2 are, they are followed by Parts 6 & 7. So it's like they took them out and then decided to put them back in. All very strange, and aligns with AIB's utter contempt for the Customer.




So it would be better to ask BDO to send out their papers as opposed to asking AIB?

I rang the helpline a day or so ago and requested the particular contract be sent to me. I wonder if I will get all of it.


----------



## David_Dublin

Shay75 said:


> So it would be better to ask BDO to send out their papers as opposed to asking AIB?
> 
> I rang the helpline a day or so ago and requested the particular contract be sent to me. I wonder if I will get all of it.


Yes, it would appear so.


----------



## Greenbean

The situation with so called AIB "help " line is yet another example of AIBs complete hostility and indifference to the claims of this cohort of their customers . It has been this way from the get go and only for Brendan and a few others this strategy of AIBs would have been successful . It has been shown over many AGMs  that this attitude emanates from the top down and the unfortunate folk manning the phones are the ones having to deal with the consequences of the banks indifferent attitude . 
For what it's worth , I have no intention of ringing the "help"line , I have Clause 3.2 in my contract like everyone else in this cohort , ( we wouldn't have got the €1615 otherwise)   and the ombudsman has asked me to pause my complaint until Sept 11 so we can see what AIB do . 

What the latest behaviour of AIB has done is made me even more determined to go to the High Court after the redress is paid in August if we can get the numbers together.  

In the event that AIB want to keep dragging this out in the short term , I will keep going with the complaint and see absolutely no reason why the ombudsman won't find in my favour too .

The meter has been ticking since Oct 2010 so what's a while longer . Seems to me that the war is won but it hasn't sunk in fully on one side yet


----------



## LetItBe

Greenbean said:


> The situation with so called AIB "help " line is yet another example of AIBs complete hostility and indifference to the claims of this cohort of their customers . It has been this way from the get go and only for Brendan and a few others this strategy of AIBs would have been successful . It has been shown over many AGMs  that this attitude emanates from the top down and the unfortunate folk manning the phones are the ones having to deal with the consequences of the banks indifferent attitude .
> For what it's worth , I have no intention of ringing the "help"line , I have Clause 3.2 in my contract like everyone else in this cohort , ( we wouldn't have got the €1615 otherwise)   and the ombudsman has asked me to pause my complaint until Sept 11 so we can see what AIB do .
> 
> What the latest behaviour of AIB has done is made me even more determined to go to the High Court after the redress is paid in August if we can get the numbers together.
> 
> In the event that AIB want to keep dragging this out in the short term , I will keep going with the complaint and see absolutely no reason why the ombudsman won't find in my favour too .
> 
> The meter has been ticking since Oct 2010 so what's a while longer . Seems to me that the war is won but it hasn't sunk in fully on one side yet


Well said. If the redress is not deemed appropriate, I would be prepared to join in to go to the High Court too. I guess all we can do now is sit tight and see what happens.


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Greenbean said:


> What the latest behaviour of AIB has done is made me even more determined to go to the High Court after the redress is paid in August if we can get the numbers together.



AIB seems determined in their attitude and their actions to provoke people as much as possible.

Brendan


----------



## Brendan Burgess

Another important consideration here is that it is not up to AIB to decide who gets redress or not.

If they deny anyone redress arbitrarily, the person can go to the Ombudsman. The path has already been cleared, so it should be a fairly easy journey.

Brendan


----------

